# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  уыедомление по e-mail

## Sad_Soul

почему-то не работает,вот.в настройках все галочки стоят.как починить?у кого-нибудь еще есть такая же проблема?

----------


## Freezer2007

я уже 4 год убрать уведомления немогу)), радуйсо)). вся почта забита)

----------


## Дима_

> я уже 4 год убрать уведомления немогу)), радуйсо)). вся почта забита)


 Это шутка? Новую почту себе заведите и тогда не будут ваш ящик забивать.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Это шутка? Новую почту себе заведите и тогда не будут ваш ящик забивать.


 да не обязательно-то новую заводить.можно просто в настроичках переписать на левый адрес или вообще на несуществующий

----------


## Дима_

> что там не мочь? в настройках можно убрать галочки.


 Ему надо не убирать галочки, а поставить, чтоб на мыло уведомления приходили. Если ни на одну тему нет подписки, уведомление не придет.
Sad_Soul, вы не будете получать уведомления, пока снова не посетите форум.

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Sad_Soul, вы не будете получать уведомления, пока снова не посетите форум.


 ну и как часто мне его посещать?раз в три дня недостаточно?

----------


## Дима_

Уведомления будут приходить также часто, как и ваши посещения. То есть 10 раз зашли на форум-значит 10 раз придут уведомления. Если раз в 3 дня заходите - значит уведомления будут приходить раз в 3 дня.

----------


## Sad_Soul

да я уже больше трех раз вроде бы зашел,а за все время пришло только три письма.и то не подписка,а информация от саппорта.предпологаю,что это может быть из-за того,что в настройках поменял мыло,но на старое тоже ничего не приходит...такие дела

----------


## grey

раньше уведомления могли приходить не всегда или вообще не приходить. сейчас исправил. должны всегда приходить если стоят галочки.

----------


## авантюра

так блин, что за хрень? я поставил галку, чтоб мне не приходили уведомления с нсф. а они приходят. может их на фиг отключить? ну кому они нужны? если я захочу узнать, написал ли кто-нибудь что-нибудь, я зайду на форум. а почту мою эти уведомления лишь захламляют. я возмущен!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sad_Soul

> раньше уведомления могли приходить не всегда или вообще не приходить. сейчас исправил. должны всегда приходить если стоят галочки.


 таки да,все заработало.спасибо.



> может их на фиг отключить?


 мой кабинет->лист подписок->поставить галочки рядом со всеми,которые не нужны->Выбранные темы:удалить подписки.и будет вам счастье

----------


## авантюра

> мой кабинет->лист подписок->поставить галочки рядом со всеми,которые не нужны->Выбранные темы:удалить подписки.и будет вам счастье


 
я так и сделал. ПО ФИГ!!!

----------


## Sad_Soul

> я так и сделал. ПО ФИГ!!!


 тема не исчезла из списка?
какой браузер и есть ли фаервол?

----------


## Selbstmord

Блин, как только в новой теме отпишусь надо опять лезть в настройки и отключать эти уведомления  :Frown:  бесит!

----------


## авантюра

> Блин, как только в новой теме отпишусь надо опять лезть в настройки и отключать эти уведомления  бесит!


 предлагаю обсудить способ противостояния этой напасти, коллега.

----------


## Sad_Soul

мой кабинет->опции->Методы подписки на темы:без подписи



> в подписках галок нет


 должны быть,чтобы потом удалить эти темы кнопочкой ниже.

----------


## авантюра

так. в подписках галок нет. я так понимаю, сообщения приходить перестанут? если нет, я отлично умею материться.

----------


## Selbstmord

> мой кабинет->опции->Методы подписки на темы:без подписи


 Спасибо, поставил, надеюсь это поможет)

----------


## авантюра

> Спасибо, поставил, надеюсь это поможет)


 не поможет. я уже и ставил и убирал эти галки, что в воду плюнул.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Скажите, приходят ли пользователям форума почтовые сообщения, которые якобы можно посылать другим пользователям?

----------


## Sad_Soul

опять почта открутилась

----------

